# how to carry your dead game



## wrestler (Nov 25, 2010)

alright, when i kill squirrels how do i carry them around?


----------



## shakey hunter (Nov 25, 2010)

I use a game vest to haul my tree rats in it has not failed me for the 30 years I've had it. I've have seen guys use the old metal shower curtins rings. They cut a slot in thier legs then run the ring thru it then clip it to their belts. The only down side is you get blood all down your leg. If you look at the "upland game vest" at Cabelas or Bass pro this should be the ticket. I suggest you get it big enough to go over your coat


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 26, 2010)

This is how they do it in Darien Ga. Course I dont recommed using the Preacher as a Posterchild on how to get things done when it comes to hunting


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 26, 2010)

Wrestler,A game vest works good, you could attach them to your belt as already stated,you could make you up a bag out of sturdy cloth, with strap to go over your head and across one shoulder.The bag or vest would keep blood off you.Some oldtimers hung their squirrels in the fork of a tree,about head high and on their way back,picked them up.With other hunters in the woods,and coyotes now being plentiful,that might not work as well as it used to.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 26, 2010)

The vest or coat with a game bag is the ticket.


----------



## Darien1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Some of those game bags will leak blood onto your shirt or coat in the back so get a good one or drop the squirrels in a plastic grocery bag before you put them in your game bag.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Nov 26, 2010)

We used to take a trash bag and put in a old backpack.Haul them around like that.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 26, 2010)

My grampa always used one of these for squirrels


----------



## tullisfireball (Nov 26, 2010)

cut a stick with a fork on the end, and hang them by the legs like with the shower curtain rings. When you get a shot at another tree rat you just lay them down. You don't have to worry about getting blood on your clothes.


If you are a real good shot you may need to use a fishing stringer though


----------



## allterrainwarrior (Nov 27, 2010)

Wrestlr- As a side note, Keep in mind that Squirrel Hides get really tough if not Field dressed right away. When going squirrel hunting I try to bring a few zip locks along so that I can store the meat afield. So my game bag is pretty much like an old fishing bag that has a plastic lining in it so it wont leak. Good luck squirrel hunting and if at the end of your hunting day your worried about how not to get blood all over the place; remember thats a very good day!!!


----------



## wrestler (Nov 27, 2010)

blood aint nothin a little oxyclean could fix


----------



## burkehunter (Nov 27, 2010)

wrestler said:


> blood aint nothin a little oxyclean could fix



thats the spirit! I agree on the backpack lined with a plastic grocery bag.


----------



## wrestler (Nov 27, 2010)

yeah sounds like a plan man. what part of burke you live in?


----------



## burkehunter (Nov 27, 2010)

I actually live right across the line in richmond county but I hunt my parents property right across the line in burke county.  About 5 or 6 miles out of waynesboro.


----------



## wrestler (Nov 27, 2010)

really? i live about 5 mins from the columbia/richmond line (columbia side). yall got any hog problems yall need help w?


----------



## burkehunter (Nov 27, 2010)

Its funny because I have never seen a hog on the property in the 11 or so years I have been hunting it because I have always wanted to go hog hunting.  Its only a 6 acre tract of land and its getting crowded around the area so who knows how hunting will be from year to year.


----------



## wrestler (Nov 27, 2010)

u know anyone around here that's got the problem?


----------



## burkehunter (Nov 27, 2010)

not really but you'll be the first to know if I hear of someone


----------



## wrestler (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks man.


----------



## lastofthebreed (Dec 6, 2010)

*Squirrel Carry Option*

Pretend the hind foot of a squirrel is a hand.  Grab the thumb and pull it back toward the body until the skin rips and the thumb is pulled back to the wrist, now do the same thing with the "little finger".

Cut a small limb about 12" long and sharpen one end.  Push the sharpened end of the stick beneath the skin at the thumb end, continue pushing until the stick comes out of the "little finger" end.  Center the leg on the stick and, presto, you have a carrying handle.

A 12" stick will handle about 6 squirrels in this manner and is very comfortable to carry.

That's the way my dad taught me and it works great.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Dec 6, 2010)

put them in a vest.


----------



## plottman25 (Dec 9, 2010)

Unravel a metal coat hanger, straighten it out.  Push one end of the hanger into the the animals hind leg right into the tendon. Then bend the hanger at then end so they wont slide off.  You can make a hook out of the other end and attach it to your belt loop.  
Or u can use a small fish stringer and do the same thing.  Its a lot cheaper than these game vest.


----------

